# Piuttosto che



## *Giulia*

Ciao!
Non so se se ne sia già parlato in questo forum (ho provato a fare una ricerca sommaria ma non ho trovato un thread con questo nome), però vorrei sapere  cosa ne pensate del "piuttosto che" usato come "o".
Personalmente non lo capisco, mi chiedo se sia corretto in italiano.
Quando dico "Andrei a giocare a calcio piuttosto che fare una corsa in bici" intendo dire che, rispetto ad un giro in bici, preferisco fare una partitina a calcio. Però molti lo usano come "o" perciò la mia frase significherebbe che avrei voglia di giocare a calcio o correre in bici, EQUIVALENTEMENTE.
Non so che pensare, aspetto la vostra opinione!


----------



## danalto

Forse chi lo usa vuol dare _più forza _alla sua affermazione?
Mi spiego: piuttosto che potrebbe sembrare una scelta più meditata rispetto al dire solo o...
Ma forse sto andando troppo sul filosofico...


----------



## *Giulia*

danalto said:


> Forse chi lo usa vuol dare _più forza _alla sua affermazione?
> Mi spiego: piuttosto che potrebbe sembrare una scelta più meditata rispetto al dire solo o...
> Ma forse sto andando troppo sul filosofico...



Può darsi... diciamo che la prima volta l'ho sentito in tv, da una famosa letterina moglie di un famoso calciatore.. non faccio nomi..
Scelta più "meditata" in questo caso mi pare eccessivo!  come sono cattiva!


----------



## Broca's Area

Sul sito dell'Accademia della Crusca c'è un'interessante ed esauriente scheda sull'argomento, della quale non posso (ancora) inviare il link, ma che è comunque facilmente reperibile con l'ausilio di un motore di ricerca.
L'uso del _piuttosto che_ disgiuntivo viene condannato non solo o non tanto per motivi puristici, cioè per la sua estraneità alla tradizione grammaticale dell'italiano, quanto piuttosto per motivi funzionali, ovvero per le ambiguità che possono scaturire a seconda che si accordi al costrutto una lettura "di preferenza" o una lettura disgiuntiva. 

Es. Mangio verdura _piuttosto che_ carne.

Secondo la lettura normativa, "corretta", la frase significa che io preferisco mangiare la verdura, che mangio la carne malvolentieri, che sono vegetariano e così via con inferenze di questo tipo. In base alla nuova lettura disgiuntiva, invece, io mangio indifferentemente verdura o carne.

Si tratta di un modulo in forte espansione, che io però eviterei di usare.


----------



## cartaplus

Non sai quante volte ho pensato la stessa cosa, cioe' che la parola "piuttosto" usata nel senso di "o", "oppure", proprio non mi suona e non la uso mai!


----------



## claudine2006

Broca's Area said:


> Sul sito dell'Accademia della Crusca c'è un'interessante ed esauriente scheda sull'argomento, della quale non posso (ancora) inviare il link, ma che è comunque facilmente reperibile con l'ausilio di un motore di ricerca.
> L'uso del _piuttosto che_ disgiuntivo viene condannato non solo o non tanto per motivi puristici, cioè per la sua estraneità alla tradizione grammaticale dell'italiano, quanto piuttosto per motivi funzionali, ovvero per le ambiguità che possono scaturire a seconda che si accordi al costrutto una lettura "di preferenza" o una lettura disgiuntiva.
> 
> Es. Mangio verdura _piuttosto che_ carne.
> 
> Secondo la lettura normativa, "corretta", la frase significa che io preferisco mangiare la verdura, che mangio la carne malvolentieri, che sono vegetariano e così via con inferenze di questo tipo. In base alla nuova lettura disgiuntiva, invece, io mangio indifferentemente verdura o carne.
> 
> Si tratta di un modulo in forte espansione, che io però eviterei di usare.


Per una volta sono d'accordo con l'Accademia della Crusca!
Purtroppo sta prendendo piede l'uso con funzione disgiuntiva.


----------



## adritabares

Carissimi,

Vorrei sapere la differenza che esiste tra "piuttosto che" e "piuttosto"
Grazie mille
Adriana


----------



## claudine2006

Riprendo l'esempio di Broca's Area e ti rimando alla sua spiegazione che è molto chiara per l'uso di "piuttosto che".
Mangio verdura _piuttosto che_ carne.

Per quanto riguarda l'uso di piuttosto, in forma colloquiale si dice:
Sono piuttosto stanco. (Sono abbastanza stanco)
Non credo di essere bello, piuttosto mi reputo interessante. (piú che altro)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Giulia* said:


> Può darsi... diciamo che la prima volta l'ho sentito in tv, da una famosa letterina moglie di un famoso calciatore.. non faccio nomi..
> Scelta più "meditata" in questo caso mi pare eccessivo!  come sono cattiva!



Hai pienamente ragione...immagino che quella letterina (così come tutte le altre a cui anche io mi sono riferito in ul altro thread come esempio di..scarsa capacità intellettiva?  ) non conosca il reale significato di _piuttosto che_, ma lo usi solo per fare scena...


----------



## Necsus

D'accordissimo nel trovare insopportabile l'uso di 'piuttosto che' con valore disgiuntivo. Questo è il link all'Accademia della Crusca indicato da Broca's Area.


----------



## bubu7

E questa è una citazione dalla _Grammatica di riferimento dell'italiano contemporaneo_ (2006) di G. Patota. 



> Nella lingua contemporanea si è diffusa la cattiva abitudine di adoperare l'espressione comparativa *piuttosto che* con il valore disgiuntivo che ha la congiunzione _o_. [...] Questa moda è da respingere non solo perché è inutile, ma anche perché crea ambiguità e confusioni.
> Dicendo: "Le città italiane sono tutte belle: vivrei volentieri a Roma _piuttosto che_ a Firenze _piuttosto che_ a Napoli" non possiamo intendere in alcun modo che Roma, Napoli e Firenze rappresentano tre alternative a noi ugualmente gradite; al contrario, affermiamo di preferire decisamente Roma sia a Firenze sia a Napoli!


----------



## housecameron

bubu7 said:


> E questa è una citazione dalla _Grammatica di riferimento dell'italiano contemporaneo_ (2006) di G. Patota.


 
Quote:
_Dicendo: "Le città italiane sono tutte belle: vivrei volentieri a Roma piuttosto che a Firenze piuttosto che a Napoli" non possiamo intendere in alcun modo che Roma, Napoli e Firenze rappresentano tre alternative a noi ugualmente gradite; al contrario, affermiamo di preferire decisamente Roma sia a Firenze sia a Napoli! _

Il signor Patota, in qualità di esperto, avrebbe anche potuto scrivere _rappresentino._


----------



## sabrinita85

housecameron said:


> Quote:
> _Dicendo: "Le città italiane sono tutte belle: vivrei volentieri a Roma piuttosto che a Firenze piuttosto che a Napoli" non possiamo intendere in alcun modo che Roma, Napoli e Firenze rappresentano tre alternative a noi ugualmente gradite; al contrario, affermiamo di preferire decisamente Roma sia a Firenze sia a Napoli! _
> 
> Il signor Patota, in qualità di esperto, avrebbe anche potuto scrivere _rappresentino._


Avrebbe potuto, è vero, ma anche no.


----------



## ItaloBrasiliano

Ciao a tutti,

In un sito X (per ovvi motivi cambierò le frasi e ometterò la fonte) l'autore fa uso di "PIUTTOSTO CHE" nel senso di "OPPURE".

E' corretto?

Un altro utente ha spiegato l'uso sbagliato di "Piuttosto che", tuttavia l'autore continua a scrivere così. E' un vizio grammaticale normale?

Esempio:
"La comunicazione fra due persone accade tramite WEB, usando Skype piuttosto che MSN a seconda dei casi."

E' un esempio assurdo, ma è esattamente come scrive l'autore. Per me, non madrelingua italiano, è troppo difficile capire cosa vuol dire e non so se può essere un errore comune.

Grazie Mille


----------



## Jacksunny

E' vero bubu7, anche a me non piace questo uso.

_Piuttosto che_ presuppone la preferenza di un termine e l'esclusione di tutti gli altri. 
Es. "Preferisco andare al mare _piuttosto che_ in montagna o al lago"
significa:
*voglio* andare al mare
*non voglio* andare in montagna
*non voglio* andare al lago

La frase postata da ItaloBrasiliano dovrebbe essere:
"La comunicazione fra due persone accade tramite WEB, usando Skype _oppure_ MSN a seconda dei casi."
E' proprio l'espressione _a seconda dei casi_ che non esclude la possibilità di usare entrambi i programmi. Quindi, tradotto:
*posso* usare Skype
*posso* usare MSN


----------



## Artemide Diana

... io lo percepisco di importazione francese.


----------



## ItaloBrasiliano

Quindi,

come "mortacci", "c'ho fame", "ci sta" (tra tanti altri dubbi miei) devo accettare l'uso purchè sia informale... 

Grazie a tutti


----------



## bubu7

ItaloBrasiliano said:


> Quindi,
> 
> come "mortacci", "c'ho fame", "ci sta" (tra tanti altri dubbi miei) devo accettare l'uso purch*é* sia informale...
> 
> Grazie a tutti


No, caro ItaloBrasiliano.
_Piuttosto che_ (nel significato di _o_) è da evitare anche nella lingua parlata informale.


----------



## ItaloBrasiliano

Essendo diffuso l'uso di "piuttosto che" nel senso di "oppure", anche se sconsigliato / sballato, mi toglie l'autorità come Italo-brasiliano per rimproverare un autore italiano. E' questo il mio "accettare"


----------



## housecameron

Sarebbe invece corretto:
_.....usando Skype, o piuttosto MSN._
qualora si voglia indicare _o meglio, _MSN.


----------



## bubu7

ItaloBrasiliano said:


> Essendo diffuso l'uso di "piuttosto che" nel senso di "oppure", anche se sconsigliato / sballato, mi toglie l'autorità come Italo-brasiliano per rimproverare un autore italiano. E' questo il mio "accettare"


Certo, ma lo puoi _rimproverare_ citando l'Accademia della Crusca e le indicazioni di una delle più moderne grammatiche italiane che ritrovi nei precedenti interventi di questa discussione.
Faresti una bellissima figura.


----------



## ItaloBrasiliano

Hai ragione 

Saluti e grazie


----------



## cityofgod

*Giulia* said:


> Ciao!
> Non so se se ne sia già parlato in questo forum (ho provato a fare una ricerca sommaria ma non ho trovato un thread con questo nome), però vorrei sapere cosa ne pensate del "piuttosto che" usato come "o".
> Personalmente non lo capisco, mi chiedo se sia corretto in italiano.
> Quando dico "Andrei a giocare a calcio piuttosto che fare una corsa in bici" intendo dire che, rispetto ad un giro in bici, preferisco fare una partitina a calcio. Però molti lo usano come "o" perciò la mia frase significherebbe che avrei voglia di giocare a calcio o correre in bici, EQUIVALENTEMENTE.
> Non so che pensare, aspetto la vostra opinione!


 
Cara Giulia,
credo che Tu abbia centrato in pieno la questione.
Premesso che la lingua italiana utilizzata in contesti lavorativi e/o comunicativi è molto pomposa - nel senso che si ricorre volentieri a certe licenze per mostrare la propria abilità a giocare con le parole e non si privilegia la via della comprensione più immediata, confermo questa tendenza ad attribuire alla parola "piuttosto che" il senso di "o" e ciò genera due diversi tipi di vizi: uno formale ed uno sostanziale.
Quello formale è stato già ampiamente dibattuto e si è arrivati alla conclusione che è sbagliato intendere con "piuttosto che" il senso di "o" a prescindere dal contesto in cui si usa.
Quello sostanziale, che poco conta ai fini di questo forum, è che una persona che si dilunga nei discorsi utilizzando licenze linguistiche sbagliate, di fronte a persone che se ne accorgono, può perdere di credibilità e non far arrivare il messaggio che si era prefissato ai suoi interlocutori.

Tratto da: "L'utilizzo improprio del piuttosto che a fini manageriali..." (fonte inventata !)

Un saluto e grazie per aver proposto una tematica così interessante


----------



## danigramm

Buongiorno, devo dire in proposito che la prima volta che ho sentito questa espressione ormai circa 7 anni fa a Milano da qualche vetrinista, mi era da subito sembrata di un' ignoranza colossale. Dopo un po' a macchia d' olio si è allargata e si sente anzi forse ultimamente meno spesso. Spero che ci lasci al più presto e che nessun ignorante per metà si faccia convincere ad usarla prendendola per buona. E' assolutamente impronunciabile.


----------



## federicoft

Oltre a quanto ottimamente scritto faccio anche notare che l'uso disgiuntivo del _piuttosto che_ può anche ingenerare facilmente degli equivoci.

Preferisco andare al mare piuttosto che in montagna.

In italiano corretto significa una cosa ben precisa, in italiano lombardo-abominevol-correggiuto una totalmente diversa.

Mi aggiungo al coro e spero possiamo liberarci in fretta di questo  inspiegabile malvezzo.


----------



## Salegrosso

Io sento usare _piuttosto che_ in questo significato alterato sempre dai miei amici lombardi.

EDIT: leggo adesso Danigramm che l'aveva sentito a Milano. Possiamo concludere che e' un uso regionale lombardo?


----------



## Tulipano

Io ho sempre usato il "piuttosto che" in contesti del genere:

Preferisco le auto *piuttosto che* le moto. (nel senso mi piacciono di piu' le auto che le moto)

Ho notato che, soprattutto al nord, è usato anche in questo contesto:

Mi piacciono le rose, pittosto che i tulipani, piuttosto che le margherite (nel senso di sia, sia)

E' corretto o si tratta du una dialettizzazione?


----------



## Tulipano

Grazie...la lettura della pagina della Accademia dell Crusca è stata illuminante!


----------



## Angel.Aura

tie-break said:


> L'argomento è già stato discusso qui


Grazie Stefano, 
Riunisco le due discussioni per una unica futura referenza.


----------



## neutrino2

Salegrosso said:


> Io sento usare _piuttosto che_ in questo significato alterato sempre dai miei amici lombardi.
> 
> EDIT: leggo adesso Danigramm che l'aveva sentito a Milano. Possiamo concludere che e' un uso regionale lombardo?



Curioso, non avevo mai pensato a questa cosa , lo faccio ora !!
Dunque, ammetto di usare il _piuttosto che _nel senso di "oppure" (sono di Milano), ma solo nella lingua parlata (mi sono immaginata scrivendolo e sono inorridita ). Mi sembra alquanto colloquiale e io direi che dal contesto si capisce sempre cosa voglia dire, ma leggendo questo thread mi sono accorta che forse mi sbaglio .


----------



## robi386

*Nuova domanda*
​ 
Guardo le recensioni *---* su Youtube e ho notato che il recensore usa spesso la frase "piuttosto che" con il significato di "ed anche"/"e a [fare qualcosa]".
----
Non sono italiano, pero' non mi risulta grammaticamente corretto... Potete confermare che non lo e'? 
E poi sono anche curioso di sapere se e' comunque una frase che si usa spesso in questa maniera.


----------



## effeundici

robi386 said:


> *Nuova domanda*​
> 
> 
> Guardo le recensioni *---* su Youtube e ho notato che il recensore usa spesso la frase "piuttosto che" con il significato di "ed anche"/"e a [fare qualcosa]".
> ----
> Non sono italiano, pero' non mi risulta grammaticamente corretto... Potete confermare che non lo e'?
> E poi sono anche curioso di sapere se e' comunque una frase che si usa spesso in questa maniera.


 
Personalmente la detesto e la ritengo scorretta però è molto usata.


----------



## robi386

Ah, vedo che c'e' un consenso sul significato di "o"/"oppure", nell'uso _alternativo_ di questa frase.
Ora che ci penso mi sembra giusto, pero' istintivamente mi e' sembrato piu' un "anche", forse per l'intonazione o per il contesto nel quale l'avevo sentita (l'elencare delle funzioni di un telefono...).



Comunque si', anche a me suona proprio male. Ma questo tipo di _abuso_ di certe frasi o parole si trova in varie lingue, e' interessante...


----------



## facciadipietra

Sì, oggigiorno è un solecismo assai diffuso, e al contempo uno dei più unanimemente disprezzabili e condannabili, sia per ragioni formali sia, soprattutto, funzionali (v. i post di Broca's Area e cityofgod). In questo forum la questione è ormai stata sufficientemente dibattuta, ma posso aggiungere che purtroppo negli ultimi anni questo aberrante _abuso _del “piuttosto che” al posto di “o”/“e” si è diffuso tra molti giovani toscani; per non parlare di quanto spesso si sente in televisione, soprattutto in servizi di telegiornale del tipo “costume e società” tra persone intervistate che cercano disperatamente di fare discorsi “impostati”. È una di quelle cose che oltre a farmi accapponare la pelle sono in grado di farmi sentire “straniero in patria”, poiché il “piuttosto che” disgiuntivo è capace in un attimo di rendere *incomprensibile *qualsiasi discorso!


----------



## effeundici

E' una schifezza, un'assurdità assoluta perà molto usata.

Comunque ricordo per certo che già alla fine degli anni '80 era usata.


----------



## furs

Concordo in assoluto. Schifezza tipicamente milanese (so quello che dico,  vivo a Milano), che fa il paio con 'ci vediamo settimana prossima'. Arrghhh!


----------



## Panpan

Salegrosso said:


> Io sento usare _piuttosto che_ in questo significato alterato sempre dai miei amici lombardi.
> 
> EDIT: leggo adesso Danigramm che l'aveva sentito a Milano. Possiamo concludere che e' un uso regionale lombardo?


 
L'ho sentito anche nel un' intervista in Acquarrelo Italiano vol 13 num 3, articulo intitulato 'Le mamme di Napoli contro lo smog'. La donna intervistata aveva un'accento da Napoli. 
Ciao, Panpan


----------



## Nicuzza22

Purtroppo è un uso che sta prendendo piede a macchia d'olio, non credo sia ristretto alla Lombardia in quanto l'ho sentito più volte anche in Sicilia!


----------



## nic4

Questa forma viene usata, da come la vedo io, da interlocutori un po' ignoranti che vogliono sembrare, usando tale espressione, piu' "in".. 
La disapprovo totalmente.


----------



## infinite sadness

L'articolo dell'Accademia della Crusca (ottobre 2002) localizza l'origine di questo brutto vizio in Lombardia e dice che il suo "lancio" e relativa diffusione a livello nazionale sembra potersi datare alla metà degli anni novanta ad opera di conduttori radiotelevisivi presumibilmente settentrionali.

Interessante la previsione conclusiva dell'autrice che afferma testualmente: "Basterà avere un po’ di pazienza: anche la voga di quest’imbarazzante _piuttosto  che_ finirà prima o poi col tramontare, come accade fatalmente con  la suppellettile di riuso".

Peccato che questa previsione non si sia realizzata, anzi mi pare che dall'ottobre 2002 ad oggi la diffusione del _piuttosto che_ sia notevolmente aumentata, altro che tramontata.


----------



## fabinn

infinite sadness said:


> ..... Peccato che questa previsione non si sia realizzata, anzi mi pare che dall'ottobre 2002 ad oggi la diffusione del _piuttosto che_ sia notevolmente aumentata, altro che tramontata.


Basta buonismo, io se trovo qualcuno che mi fa un discorso di questo tipo: "A me piace tantissimo andare al mare, piuttosto che in montagna, piuttosto che nelle città d'arte...", come minimo gli urlo in faccia, piuttosto che nelle orecchie, piuttosto che nei timpani!!!
A parte gli scherzi, gli chiedo "Ma come, allora non ti piacciono la montagna e le città d'arte? Ma se hai sempre detto che la montagna la adori?!"
Voglio vedere cosa risponde


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao fabinn e benvenut@ al Forum 

In effetti anch'io mi trovo a sentirmi disgustata dentro ma a non dire nulla al mio interlocutore. Forse è pigrizia, forse è poca fantasia di discutere, forse è rassegnazione.
Da domani, _piuttosto che_ subire supinamente, mi metto a correggerli tutti, dai.


----------



## macforever

_Piuttosto che_ è orribile.


----------



## ursu-lab

Mi dispiace darvi una brutta notizia, ma io qualche tempo fa l'ho trovato addirittura in un testo (scritto ) di Umberto Eco. L'ho riletto tre volte ed era proprio un "piuttosto che" con il significato di "oppure". Domani se ho un po' di tempo cerco la citazione.
Il fatto che si sia diffuso a macchia d'olio su tutto il territorio nazionale è, secondo la mia umile opinione, in gran parte colpa della televisione e dell'accentramento progressivo degli studi di registrazione e di doppiaggio nella capitale lombarda negli ultimi 15 anni...
Prima di questo triste fenomeno (l'accentramento, intendo) non l'avevo mai sentito dire da nessuno nelle reti nazionali.


----------



## macforever

Ormai è un modo di dire "sdoganato" e quasi di tendenza. Lo usano quasi tutti, specialmente per darsi un certo tono. 
Ad Umberto Eco, dopo _Il nome della rosa_ posso perdonare tutto. 
Ma un giorno mia zia ha fatto l'errore di mettere in un suo discorso il fatidico "piuttosto che". Da allora non le rivolgo più la parola, per paura che possa ridirlo.


----------



## olaszinho

macforever said:


> Ormai è un modo di dire "sdoganato" e quasi di tendenza. Lo usano quasi tutti, specialmente se per darsi un certo tono.
> Ad Umberto Eco, dopo _Il nome della rosa_ posso perdonare tutto.
> Ma un giorno mia zia ha fatto l'errore di mettere in un suo discorso il fatidico "piuttosto che". Da allora non le rivolgo più la parola, per paura che possa ridirlo.


 

Il "piuttosto che" come sinonimo di oppure si è diffuso un po' dappertutto, probabilmente, come sostiene Ursu-Lab, tramite le televisioni, ma le sue origini sono senz'altro meneghine. Sta succedendo la stessa cosa con "settimana scorsa" senza articolo. La diffusione di queste locuzioni erronee è contaggiosissima.


----------



## macforever

olaszinho said:


> Il "piuttosto che" come sinonimo di oppure si è diffuso un po' dappertutto, probabilmente, come sostiene Ursu-Lab, tramite le televisioni, ma le sue origini sono senz'altro meneghine. Sta succedendo la stessa cosa con "settimana scorsa" senza articolo. La diffusione di queste locuzioni erronee è contaggiosissima.



_Settimana scorsa_ senza l'articolo mi mancava dalla collezione


----------



## armour65

Vorrei confermare che la mia comprensione dell'espressione "piuttosto che" sia accettabile da un punto di vista sia grammaticale che comprensibile. 

Mi sono imbattuto nella seguente frase scritta dal grande Luca Serianni: "Rientra in questo gruppo, piuttosto che in quello appena discusso, il verbo 'vergognarsi' "

In questo contesto e' chiaro che il senso di "piuttosto che" e' quello di "invece che". Volevo sapere se sono sinonimi perfetti e se posso andare avanti utilizzandola tranquillamente al posto di "invece"?  Con tutti questi discorsi sull'inaccettabilita' di "piuttosto che" come sinonimo di "oppure" volevo tranquilizzarmi su un altro uso di piuttosto che avevo sempre ritenuto giusto.


----------



## macforever

Armour65, la tua comprensione di _piuttosto che_ e di _invece_ mi sembra perfetta. Perfetto è anche il modo in cui ti esprimi in italiano. Detto questo, a me non piace usare la parola in oggetto solo per una questione di stile, di "suono". Quando qualcuno la inserisce all'interno di una frase ho l'impressione che voglia fare sfoggio di originalità e di fantasia lessicale ad ogni costo. In genere, le persone che si danno un certo tono non mi piacciono. Se per esibire competenza linguistica sfoggiano questa o quella parola, per me la conversazione diventa insopportabile, anche se da un punto di vista formale e di contenuti linguistici non c'è da contestare proprio nulla. Ma non vorrei divagare troppo.
Lasciamo la parola ad altri amici del forum.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

purtroppo pare seguire la medesima strada di _ovvero_, che originariamente (e nell'uso corretto) significa o (da o vero) e fa parte delle univerbazioni esclusive come _oppure, _ma da tempo straripa l'uso scorretto di valutarlo come _e (_da ovvero sia, levando però il sia, che è la particella che ne dà l'uso inclusivo - come in ossia, crasi di o-vvero sia).


----------



## fabinn

armour65 said:


> ...In questo contesto e' chiaro che il senso di "piuttosto che" e' quello di "invece che". Volevo sapere se sono sinonimi perfetti e se posso andare avanti utilizzandola tranquillamente al posto di "invece"? ....


Per come la vedo io il "piuttosto che" è da usare quando si vuole porre l'accento su una preferenza, su una scelta tra due o più opzioni, ad esempio: "la domenica preferisco mangiare il pesce piuttosto che gli affettati, o il pollo" - "mi piace di più comprare le scarpe al negozio piuttosto che al mercato", anche se nulla vieta di scrivere "invece che al mercato preferisco comprare le scarpe al negozio". E' più una questione di stile, direi


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

@amour65: nel caso che hai espresso tu, sono sinonimi.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao.


Necsus said:


> D'accordissimo nel trovare insopportabile l'uso di 'piuttosto che' con valore disgiuntivo. Questo è il link all'Accademia della Crusca indicato da Broca's Area.


Rinnovo il link, poiché quello riportato da Necsus non è più funzionante, e ne riporto di seguito le parti salienti (in modo da lasciare qui traccia del contenuto, nel caso anche questo secondo collegamento venga reso inattivo in futuro):

È  un fatto che questa   formula è generalmente ritenuta di provenienza  settentrionale (il che  già contribuisce, presso molti, a darle un'aura  di prestigio); mi risulta, sulla base di una testimonianza sicura, che tra i giovani del  ceto medio-alto torinese il "piuttosto che" nel senso di "o"  si registrava già nei primi anni Ottanta. [...] Il lancio  vero e proprio del nuovo malvezzo lessicale, avvenuto senza  dubbio attraverso radiofonia e televisione (e inizialmente - è da  presumere - ad opera di conduttori settentrionali), sembra potersi  datare dalla metà degli anni Novanta [...]. Era fatale infatti che tra i primi a intercettare golosamente l'infelice novità  lessicale fossero i conduttori e i giornalisti televisivi, che insieme  ai pubblicitari costituiscono le categorie che da qualche decennio -  stante  l'estrema  pervasività e l'infinito potere di suggestione (non  solo, si badi, sulle classi culturalmente più deboli) del "medium" per  antonomasia - governano l'evolversi dell'italiano di consumo; [...] dalla ribalta televisiva il nuovo modulo ha fatto presto a scendere  sulle pagine dei giornali [...] e ha cominciato a infiltrarsi anche in usi e scritture a  priori insospettabili. 
[...] Non c'è bisogno di essere dei linguisti per rendersi conto dell'inammissibilità nell'uso dell'italiano d'un "piuttosto che" in sostituzione della disgiuntiva "o" [...]: se quest'ennesima novità lessicale è da respingere  fermamente non è soltanto perché essa è in contrasto con la tradizione  grammaticale della nostra lingua e con la storia stessa del sintagma (a  partire dalle premesse etimologiche); la ragione più seria sta nel fatto  che un "piuttosto che" abusivamente equiparato a "o" può creare ambiguità sostanziali nella comunicazione, può insomma compromettere la funzione fondamentale del linguaggio. (Ornella Castellani Pollidori, ottobre 2002)


infinite sadness said:


> Interessante la previsione conclusiva dell'autrice che afferma testualmente: "Basterà avere un po’ di pazienza: anche la voga di quest’imbarazzante _piuttosto  che_ finirà prima o poi col tramontare, come accade fatalmente con  la suppellettile di riuso". Peccato che questa previsione non si sia realizzata, anzi *mi pare che dall'ottobre 2002 ad oggi la diffusione del piuttosto che sia notevolmente aumentata, altro che tramontata.*


Confermo con rammarico le parole di I.Sadness e segnalo che il "_piuttosto che_" viene oggi usato non più soltanto con il significato disgiuntivo di "_o/oppure_", ma anche con quello congiuntivo di "_e anche_".
L'ultimissima evoluzione del fenomeno vede addirittura la (aberrante!) collocazione di "_piuttosto che_" a fine frase, in chiusura di elenchi, con il senso di "_e altro ancora_".

Esempi:
_Il nuovo centro fitness è fantastico: facendo l'abbonamento annuale da 400 euro puoi usare senza limiti la palestra, piuttosto che__ la piscina, piuttosto che__ la sauna, piuttosto che*. *_*!!!*
_Al pranzo di nozze di Gianni e Carla c'era ogni ben di Dio: pesce fresco, piuttosto che__ ottima carne, piuttosto che__ formaggi di ogni tipo, piuttosto che*.*_ *!!!*

Il dilagare di questa nuova variante è inarrestabile e ho l'impressione che al momento la maggior parte degli utilizzatori siano di sesso femminile (pare sia fondamentale pronunciarla dandosi un tono e malcelando un certo compiacimento per il proprio essere lessicalmente _à la page_...).


----------



## dragonseven

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao.
> 
> Il dilagare di questa nuova variante è inarrestabile e ho l'impressione che al momento la maggior parte degli utilizzatori siano di sesso femminile (pare sia fondamentale pronunciarla dandosi un tono e malcelando un certo compiacimento per il proprio essere lessicalmente _à la page_...).



Si anche a me da la stessa impressione, e non mi piace.


----------



## pizzi

Torno su questa spinosa questione e chiedo: _piuttosto che _nasce come supefetazione di _più che_? 
L'uso è dilagante e non so se ormai contrastabile: se si segue la culturale Radio Tre si sente con frequenza e da bocche forbite.
Qual è il livello di diffusione oltre il quale è lecito usare una nuova forma lessicale?
Se cercate _piuttosto che _nel forum SI, vedrete che almeno in 1000 tra noi ci sono cascati (forse anch'io ).


----------



## Nino83

Devo dire che qui in Sicilia non ho mai sentito utilizzare il _piuttosto che_ con valore disgiuntivo e non ricordo di averlo mai usato. 
Quindi concordo con chi sostiene che questo uso sia da considerarsi prettamente regionale. 
Il suo utilizzo fatto da qualche conduttore o nei messaggi promozionali televisivi non eleva da regionale a nazionale l'espressione in oggetto a meno che questa non entri a far parte della parlata di ogni singola regione d'Italia. 
Almeno credo.


----------



## bubu7

pizzi said:


> Torno su questa spinosa questione e chiedo: _piuttosto che _nasce come supefetazione di _più che_?



Un'interpretazione della nascita dell'espressione è riportata nell'articolo dell'Accademia della Crusca al quale si accede dal collegamento rinnovato da *Connie Eyeland*.

Da questo articolo riporto la seguente citazione:



> _Dall'analisi delle varianti contestualizzate nelle tre frasi, mi sembra si delinei una possibile spiegazione del piuttosto che semanticamente 'deviato' di cui ci stiamo occupando (e preoccupando): in sostanza, può essere il prodotto di una locale, progressiva banalizzazione portata fino alle estreme conseguenze, cioè fino al totale azzeramento della marca di preferenza che storicamente gli compete (e che nell'italiano corretto continuerà a competergli)._





pizzi said:


> Qual è il livello di diffusione oltre il quale è lecito usare una nuova forma lessicale?


Cara *Pizzi*, non può esistere una risposta univoca a questa domanda: sono troppi gli elementi che entrano in gioco per valutare la liceità dell'uso di un'espressione.
Non è possibile quindi parlarne in questa sede.


----------



## effeundici

Buongiorno a tutti, forse è una mia totale allucinazione ma a me sembra che l'introduzione di piuttosto in questa accezione serva inconsciamente per colmare l'ambiguità della lingua italiana che non prevede più una distinzione tra disgiuntiva assoluta e relativa. 

Piuttosto andrebbe più verso l'assoluta. 

Che ne pensate?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Effeundici.
 Se per disgiuntiva assoluta intendi "o...o" come in "O questo o quello", "oppure", "altrimenti" e per disgiuntiva relativa invece intendi "o" con valore inclusivo (cfr. "e/o") come può essere nella frase "Compra solo frutta esotica, banana o ananas.", direi che "piuttosto" non lo farei rientrare in nessuna delle suddette accezioni e che non credo alla motivazione 'allucinatoria' che ti ha spinto a chiedere opinioni altrui.
 Ma se proprio vogliamo discuterne per assurdo, trovo che l'uso di "piuttosto" specialmente combinato con "che", ma non solo, non può rientrare come tu dici nella sola accezione di disgiuntiva assoluta poiché esso è spesso usato molto più in quella relativa e in quest'uso sta addirittura diventando, a mio modesto parere, fin troppo invasivo.
 Già "ovvero" di per sé crea molta confusione pur essendo ormai rimasto l'uso quasi esclusivo di questa parola, nella sua accezione disgiuntiva, come assoluta (ancora utile nello scritto per il non ripetersi di "o", soprattutto davanti a parole inizianti per vocale, ed "oppure"), ma che ben presto, sembra, perderà anche questo significato e rimarrà solo quello di esplicativa. Per questo, penso non ci sia bisogno di cercare un altro termine, come "piuttosto", che vada a colmare le lacune che avrà "ovvero" nelle sue future accezioni rispetto alle attuali.

Ciao a tutti 

Visto che ci sono, riporto un paio di aggiornamenti sull'argomento in tema alla discussione principale :
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piuttosto_che
http://www.leparoleelecose.it/?p=10543

E per vedere un uso non ancora discusso che definirei esilarante, potete dare un'occhiata pure qui :
http://www.parolata.it/Utili/Piuttosto.htm


----------



## pizzi

_Il convegno infatti ha preferito approfondire con ricchezza di nuovi dati ciò che di Moncada sappiamo,* piuttosto che* addentrarsi nelle sabbie mobili della faccia oscura della luna. _

Andrea Camilleri, _Inseguendo un'ombra

_Un recentissimo esempio letterario


----------



## furs

Veramente mi sembra che la frase succitata rappresenti un uso grammaticalmente accettabile di 'piuttosto'. O mi sbaglio?


----------



## Re della Strada

Questa espressione l'ho sentita in tv per la pria volta 2 o 3 anni fa, e ci ho messo almeno qualche minuto per capirla! Personalmente la *aborro*, in quanto rende la frase *fraintendibile*, e ho il forte sospetto, come detto anche da altri, che sia utilizzato da qualche ignorante solo per darsi un tono...


Broca's Area said:


> Sul sito dell'Accademia della Crusca c'è un'interessante ed esauriente scheda sull'argomento, della quale non posso (ancora) inviare il link, ma che è comunque facilmente reperibile con l'ausilio di un motore di ricerca.
> L'uso del _piuttosto che_ disgiuntivo viene condannato non solo o non tanto per motivi puristici, cioè per la sua estraneità alla tradizione grammaticale dell'italiano, quanto piuttosto per motivi funzionali, ovvero per le ambiguità che possono scaturire a seconda che si accordi al costrutto una lettura "di preferenza" o una lettura disgiuntiva.
> [...]
> Si tratta di un modulo in forte espansione, che io però eviterei di usare.


Se lo dice la Crusca mi fido XD La Crusca è la Crusca! Mi ha aperto gli occhi sul «*sé stesso*».


----------



## The Harper

Vi ringrazio, perche' sono ore che cerco di tradurre un pescatore che usa "piuttosto che" in questo senso nuovo disgiuntivo, e non ci capivo niente. Comunque se la bellezza di una lingua e' la sua chiarezza, non mi sembra una forma da incoraggiare!


----------

